# Shaper Replacement Clapper



## ErichKeane (Apr 27, 2021)

Not 'today's project, but the last week or so   The clapper to my shaper was poorly brazed at one point, and broke out on me.  I was able to 'fix' it by using longer bolts, but between that break, the mediocre paint job, and the pitting on a couple of surfaces, I chose to just remake it.  The original was cast Iron, but I chose 1018.  I picked up a large block (5"x2"x7") online, and got to town.  First, the damage:




I didn't take much picture-wise, but step 1 was to square 5 of the sides.  I surface ground the width to be a perfect 'slide' fit in the clapper, and also surface ground the thickness while I was there, but that was for the finish.

I bored the big hole with a boring head, and used the DRO to place the various holes.  I actually had to come back and clean up the big hole on the lathe later on (I hadn't accounted for the depth of the tool lifter, so I needed to cut it deeper).  

The hardest part however was the pivot hole.  First, it has to go through 4.375 nearly 3/4".  I ended up finding a large drill bit, but I had to peck it near the end, since the flutes would fill up, so I had to wind it all the way out and clear chips every about 50 thou.  The pivot is a #11 pin taper, which made it that much more challenging!  I started by power-reaming with a helical reamer, which left a mediocre finish.  However, I left it 'short' so that I could 'fit' it just right.  I then used a straight flute hand reamer to finish.  I spent about 3 hours cutting a tiny bit, test fitting, and returning.  It was VEERY time consuming:




The last big 'feature' was the bottom 'arc'.  I calculated its size (it was cast from the factory), and cut it on the lathe in the 4 jaw.  I actually knocked it out of the chuck 2x before I realized the carriage was crashing into it and popping it out :/  There are a few dents along it from that sadly.  Eventually I was able to cut it, as scary as it was!  A fairly large off-center piece somewhat precariously held, mixed with a double-interrupted cut to start, so I took small cuts.




Finally, I blued it, reassembled (after paint-stripping the checkered part), and took a picture!  It was at this point today that I discovered the 'relief' cut for the tool holder was too small to clear the tool lifter post.  I ended up just tossing it into the 4 jaw centered on that piece and bored it a little deeper.  Finally, a final reassembly!


----------



## Braeden P (Apr 28, 2021)

I was reading an old book from 1903 and it called the clapper the flapper! I like flapper better sounds funny


----------



## ErichKeane (Apr 28, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> I was reading an old book from 1903 and it called the clapper the flapper! I like flapper better sounds funny


Hah, thats funny!  I've never heard that one before.


----------



## COMachinist (Apr 28, 2021)

I thought Flappers were young women in the 1920‘s that were rebellious, listened to jazz, and drank gin in the speakeasy’s. My Granny was a Flapper.  
CH


----------

